# First Cyanotype



## Blackbirdrider (Sep 21, 2011)

I decided to try my hand at a cyanotype and here is what I got.


----------



## ann (Sep 21, 2011)

good job with the coating , it is fun isnt' it?

I find the background too busy for my taste but the over all appearance looks nice


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful job!     I agree with Ann that the background is bit busy, but you sure have a beautiful model.    If you could get her to do this for you in a more open area, you could end up with a real winner.    Really nice result with tonality and contrast.


----------

